# Recording with my built in WebCam



## MissLaniS (Jan 26, 2007)

I have an HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop. Running Windows vista. My laptop has a built in webcam at the top of the screen. 



here is the scenario...I use fun webcam stuff online, like cameroid... Is there a way for me to be able to record (capture) what is being shown on my screen when I am using the webcam stuff? I dont just want a screen capture. I wanna record the whole time, basically video.

What would I have to use to be able to do this?

A appreciate your guys help.

Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There are several programs available that you can use to record the whole screen or just the webcam window.

If you're running Vista or Windows 7, you can use Movie Maker which has a built-in webcam recording feature. Just click the 'Webcam Video' icon at the top left of the screen to start recording.

Windows Live Movie Maker - http://windowslive.com/desktop/moviemaker

CamStudio - http://camstudio.org

Jing - http://www.jingproject.com

AutoScreenRecorder - http://wisdom-soft.com/products/autoscreenrecorder_free.htm

FreeWebcamRecorder - http://www.etn.nl/voice/free_webcam_video_recorder.htm


----------

